# Spazzing normal?



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey guys-
Does your hedgehog do a little spazz? Let me explain.

Rex is new to the house and it's week 2 with him. So I've noticed since we first brought him home that during bonding time he'll crawl up on our shoulders and to get comfy he begins this spazzing. It's like he is twitching and he does it about 10 or 12 times then spreads his legs out and chills.

is the spazzing thing normal? he's not bleeding or showing signs of any medical problems at all. he just spazzes on our shoulders when he's getting comfy during bonding time. 








him after his twitching episode.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Herc does that. Its like a little mini popping thing he'll do about 10 times then he goes to sleep. I've always wondered why he does that.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

It might be something like what happens to humans... anyone ever notice people twitching when they fall asleep?


----------



## tracie (Jun 16, 2010)

Does it look kind of like hiccupping? Sometimes I see my hedgies look like they're hiccupping.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

it only happens when he's settling down on me to bond. i see his little back twitch and i feel him twitch. i want to say it's like he has a slight case of epilepsy. that's how the twitching feels...anyone have that too?


----------



## MeAmandaTee (Aug 9, 2010)

i've seen my orbie do that when hes just walking around...mostly before he is deciding where to pee on me


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I have noticed that behavior but only with my baby hedgie. Since she has been home I notice she does it less and less. At 6 weeks old when I got her it was very predominant and now that she is 10 weeks old she does it a couple times times then falls asleep. My big boy Loken that is a year and two months doesn't do this at all, I got him at 3 months old and never witnessed him do it. I only have two though so I can't say for sure that its just a baby thing lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Both mine do it. First time Cholla did it on his daddy & freaked him out. He had just given him a mealworm & thought he was choking. Not nice to scare Daddy.


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm so glad i'm not the only one who's seen this behavior! I guess it's there way of getting comfy  I wonder if anyone knows why they do it though? Cause I read the books I have and it's not addressed, which is weird.


----------



## ryllisse (Aug 23, 2010)

MeAmandaTee said:


> i've seen my orbie do that when hes just walking around...mostly before he is deciding where to pee on me


Yeeeeeeeees! Artie spazzes a little just before or after a great big pee. Kinda looks like he's giggling about it. :lol:


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Phinneus spazes after I put him back in his cage after cuddling or floor time. It's like a ritual he has to go through before he can settle back down or something.


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

Quinn does a jerking motion as he pees and he also does what you're describing before he falls asleep on my shoulder as well. I thought maybe it was the equivalent of a dog walking in a circle three times before laying down? Just getting comfy...


----------



## karidaluv (Jul 26, 2010)

QuinntonsMom said:


> Quinn does a jerking motion as he pees and he also does what you're describing before he falls asleep on my shoulder as well. I thought maybe it was the equivalent of a dog walking in a circle three times before laying down? Just getting comfy...


That may be it! Cute


----------

